# Cross Cut Saw ID?



## Ron660 (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently acquired this nice cross-cut saw from a co-worker. I've been helping this guy cut firewood, my saw and mauls, and he surprised with me this gift. Any help with the history, maker or time period, of this cross-cut saw would be appreciated.


----------



## Ron660 (Nov 3, 2014)

The blade measures 5 ft.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 11, 2014)

It is not west coast softwood saw.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 11, 2014)

The pattern is called 'Champion Tooth'. The curved back indicates that it was a felling saw, as opposed to a bucking saw.




More crosscut saw info and references in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/crosscut-saw-manuals-references.210332/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Nov 11, 2014)

*Plain Tooth (Peg Tooth) Pattern*
This pattern just includes cutter teeth. It is best used for cutting dry, very hard, or brittle small-diameter wood. Examples include many bow saws and pruning saws. These saws do not have special large gullets for sawdust. The sawdust is carried out in the small spaces between the teeth. Wet or resinous sawdust can bind up this tooth pattern.

*M Tooth Pattern*
The M tooth, still manufactured today in a modified form for competition saws, dates back to the 1400s in southern Germany. This tooth is designed to cut the fiber, break the severed fiber, and clean out the shavings. The tooth pattern consists of pairs of teeth set alternately and separated by a gullet. The outer edges of the teeth (the legs of the M) are vertical and act like rakers. The inside edges of the M are filed to a bevel, making a point. This tooth pattern is best suited for cutting dry, medium-to-hard woods.

*Great American Tooth Pattern*
This pattern consists of a group of three teeth, each set alternately, separated by a gullet. It is sometimes called a crown tooth because of its shape. The Great American tooth pattern is designed to cut dry, medium-to-hard woods. A special file is used for these saws. The file can be purchased today and is called a crosscut file or a Great American file. The file is shaped somewhat like a teardrop. The thicker rounded edge is for filing out the gullets. The sides of the file are used to file the rakers and cutters. This file also can be used to sharpen other tooth patterns.

*Champion Tooth Pattern*
This pattern is especially popular in the hardwood regions of North America. It consists of two cutter teeth set alternately and an unset raker with a gullet between them. The cutters are wider and more massive than the lance tooth pattern, allowing heavy sawing in extra hard, dry, or frozen wood. The larger teeth are sharpened in more of an almond shape rather than in the pointed shape of a lance tooth.

*Perforated-Lance Tooth Pattern*
This tooth pattern is considered a general utility pattern that can cut all but hard and frozen wood. It consists of groups of four cutters set alternately separated by an unset raker with gullets on each side. The "bridges" between the teeth form the perforations that give the pattern its name. These bridges strengthen the teeth and reduce chatter when the saw is used to cut harder wood. The perforated lance tooth pattern is sometimes called the racer pattern and old-timers called it the four-tooth pattern. It was popular historically in the pine country of the American West, and is still popular there.

*Lance Tooth Pattern*
The lance tooth pattern also may be called the racer or four-tooth pattern. For many years the lance tooth pattern was the standard for felling and bucking timber in the American West. It consists of groups of four cutters set alternately, separated by an unset raker with gullets on each side. The lance tooth pattern is best suited for cutting soft green timber, especially fir, spruce, and redwood.

_Source: USFS Saws that Sing: A Guide to Using Crosscut Saws_


----------



## Ron660 (Nov 11, 2014)

Philbert said:


> The pattern is called 'Champion Tooth'. The curved back indicates that it was a felling saw, as opposed to a bucking saw.
> 
> View attachment 379092
> 
> ...


Thanks...great info.


----------

